# Deep Cleaning For Furnished Apartment



## Ephesian (Mar 31, 2012)

Hi All,

Just moved to JLT and need a deep cleaning for the flat. There are some companies on the net, but little hesitating to call someone before getting good references, due to recent unfortunate experiences I had.

What I am looking for is vapor/steam cleaning for sofas, armchairs, curtains and carpets, intensive bath and kitchen cleaning and thorough surface cleaning.

I'd appreciate if you can advise good companies from which you've received similar services recently.

Thanks,


----------

